# Say what!?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What ever happened to him?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Believe it or not , it was a thing for a bit. ... granted, without the kludge job, but still.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> What ever happened to him?


Apparently he’s doing ok:









The Weirdly Enduring Appeal of Weird Al Yankovic (Published 2020)


National economies collapse; species go extinct; political movements rise and fizzle. But — somehow, for some reason — Weird Al keeps rocking.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> Apparently he’s doing ok:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn’t read the whole article but sounds like he’s giving his fan a great show. It’s oddly reassuring that he still endures.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

You see them fairly regularly on the folk circuit, but as Granny said, their popularity is fading.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> What ever happened to him?


the summer before the pandemic, i took my kid to see his "Strings attached" concert in Toronto, he was touring with a full orchestra/symphony. i figured it was the safest way to introduce her to a rock concert.
he was great, everyone had fun, the crowd was really well behaved without some of the hooliganry you get at some more serious shows. a real diverse mix of people....old young, hippies, yuppies, whatever.
the orchestra warmed everyone up as the opening act by playing a lot of famous songs....theme from Star wars, superman etc.
he didnt do all of his most famous covers, but a good time was had by all.

i admit i feel like an idiot whenever i wear the concert t shirt though.


----------

